# Fish oil or joint supplements?



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I've heard to give fish oil instead of glucosamine/chondroiton, that it works just as good. Is there any truth to that? I want to start on something for my gsd, just dont know which one would be better, or both.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Every dog is different. I would do a trial of both fish oil and other joint supplements, then take away either the fish oil or the other supplements and vice versa. Do each trial as a month long to see full effects. If you notice your dog doing better on one trial over the other than continue with that trial.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that for effectiveness, you need to get the glucosamine sulfate. Is this correct, or would any be ok, one not in sulfate form.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ann g said:


> I read somewhere that for effectiveness, you need to get the glucosamine sulfate. Is this correct, or would any be ok, one not in sulfate form.


I have used glucosamine on myself and 3 different dogs and could never tell the difference even after months of use. It was not the sulfate form that I used so I can't say about that. I haven't heard about fish oil helping joints.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i give salmon oil gel caps mainly because they can't have salmon...so far, i've read no proof about omega 3 and dogs....nor have i read that salmon oil helps with joint health.

great for their overall health and skin and fur.

instead of giving glucosamine and chondroitin, which has never shown me any difference in either myself or my older dog.....i feed a tripe grind that has trachea and gullet in it and i feed chicken feet....hasn't been long enough to evaluate.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont see why you cant give both. I would go with gluc./chond/MSM combo which you can find at health food stores and at least 1,000 mg of fish oil.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I give my dogs (the labs) 2 fish oilgel tabs the other dogs (1) gel tab~ and 1000mg. glucosamine chondroiton/MSM just to the labs. It has made a difference especially for my chocolate lab who has a bit of arthritis in her hip joint.. But then she also takes now 4 tramadol(this is for pain people with diabetes use this also) a day and a vitamin E tab. 
What I have heard is the glucosame chondroiton/MSM for people is good for osteo arthritis. Some people say it works. There have been studies done claiming if you have osteo arthritis it will help.


----------

